# Honey went to the Bridge tonight



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just got home from having my dear, sweet Honey put down.









She was in the end stages in a fight with Cauda Equina. Sunday evening she suddenly couldn't walk or stand up. 

I rushed her to the ER where they did x-rays and an ultrasound but didn't find anything unusual. Unfortunately the vet wasn't the brightest bulb in the drawer, he didn't even mention that she had a fever of 104.2, didn't do any blood work or tests. After they manipulated her on the table to take the x-rays she was able to walk out on wobbly legs. He declared she had DM despite the fact she was negative on the DM Flash test and had been diagnosed with Cauda Equina months ago, and sent her home.

I took her to my vet Monday. They did blood work including a tick snap test and put her on IV's with various meds including an antibiotic, a steroid and pain meds (she was taking Pred, tramadol and ursodil daily). When I called this morning she had urniated and eaten breakfast, her temperature was normal. When I talked to the vet about 2 she said she was stable but still needed assistance walking. 

I got a call about 6PM that her fever had spiked to 107.something. They didn't know what was wrong but didn't think she'd live thru the night. They were closed but told me I could drive up to be with her. The vet felt she was having some type of autoimmune problem. 

When I got there she was on a comfortable bed and quilt, her head was on a pillow. She was so sick she didn't seem to recognize I was there. 

I held her, telling her how much I loved her as she made the trip to the Bridge where I'm sure her father, JR, her brother Ringer, and her best friend in the whole wide world, Too, were waiting for her.

Rest in Peace my baby girl.
SCHIBARS GAYLE'S CHINA DOLL
June 27, 1995 - March 3, 2009


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.She knew you were there she just couldn't tell you.Keep her thoughts in your heart and you will forever have her with you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gayle, 

I am so sorry about Honey. How heartbreaking to loose another of your pack. 

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Gayle, I'm so sorry for your loss.
Run free and happy at the bridge sweet girl.







Honey


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Peacefully run pain free Honey. My sympathies to you, Gayle.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Gayle. Honey was such a special sweet spirit. I know you will miss her most deeply. 

I hope that memories of her, Kelly and Ringer... and thoughts of them together, running free at the Bridge, give you some solace. They were each amazing dogs, privileged to call you their human, and they had happy lives.























I wish you peace tonight.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Gayle, I'm so sorry for your loss. There is no doubt in my mind that Honey knew you were there, but probably just didn't have the strength to let you know that. I know it's never long enough, but what a wonderful long life she was able to have with you.

Run free and healthy, sweet girl...


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Gayle, I was so sorry to hear about your sweet girl Honey.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Wow, I'm so sorry Gayle. RIP dear honey.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Gayle, I am so sorry for your loss of Honey. 

RIP Sweet honey gal.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry









Run Free, Honey


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Gayle,

I am so sorry to read of your loss of Honey.
I am sure she knew you were there to send her on her way with love.

Anita


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Honey; each loss of a furbaby renews the pain that so many of us have suffered. We can only hope that there is some comfort in knowing that neither you nor Honey are alone


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Honey.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry. No matter how right the decission is, it is painful.


----------



## bethk1002 (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm so sad for you, but i'm glad she's not suffering. you're in my prayers


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry Gayle


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am so sorry. Run free sweet pretty girl.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh Gayle, I'm so sorry.







RIP sweet Honey.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Honey







- a beautiful name for a beautiful girl.

My deepest condolence on her loss. I'm glad you were able to be there with her - I'm sure she was aware of you even if she did not show it.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gayle, I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl Honey. Sometimes the best vets can't do anything to help...


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear about this Gayle. RIP Honey.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Gayle.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss....Honey was obviously much loved and will be waiting with her friends at the Bridge....









Lee


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So sad. Try to stay strong.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet little girl Gayle.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Gayle. I am so very, very sorry. Rest in peace, dear sweet Honey.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

hugs so sorry for your loss


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Gayle,
I am so very very sorry.















My heart breaks for you.

RIP Sweet Honey.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry! I cannot imagine what you are going through, what with losing 3 so quick. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts. RIP Honey.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I am so sorry! Honey thanks you for your care, love, and your ultimate offering of dignity for her. 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
RIP Honey.


----------



## Marilyn1953 (Oct 18, 2007)

Run free sweet Honey. You are out of the discomfort now.


----------



## Teufelhund (Jul 16, 2007)

RIP Honey


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Gayle, I'm convinced Honey recognized your presence even if she couldn't show it. My sincere sympathies to you. RIP sweet Honey.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

My condolences to you Gayle for the passing of your Honey.
It seems like she knew you were coming and waited for you.
Thoughts and prayers for heart peace go out to you.
Run free of pain Honey


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss, its so hard to lose them. 
R.I.P Honey








Im sure she knew you were there.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Honey is now romping with Poohbear and the others. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.

George and Poohbear (now an angel on the rainbow bridge)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh Gayle, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you find confort in the many memories of times you've spent together and those memories can help you through this difficult time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Gayle-I am so sorry for your loss of this dog who was so lucky to be yours. 

I can't imagine-so many losses, so close together. I wish we could take away the pain. 

Please take care and know that people are thinking of you and Honey.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Gayle,

Please know that you have my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beloved Honey. Take comfort knowing that she is with her pack and watching over you from above. It doesn't take away any of the pain, but perhaps it provides a bit of comfort. 

All dogs here, permanent and fosters, will be hugged a little longer and harder tonight as we send good thoughts your way.

Peace,

Lea


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

RIP, sweet gal...


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Gayle and the Hooligans,

Your dear Honey's soulful face in the Seniors picture thread is so sweet







You are in my thoughts


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe she sensed that you were there, you obviously had a strong connection to her.

I'm so sorry that you lost her. I'm still going through the grieving stage for my boy I lost eleven months ago, it does get a tiny bit easier.


----------

